# Merry Christmas



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

G'day 

I know I don't post much, now that I don't own any goats, I just lurk...lol

But I just wanted to pop in an wish you all

Merry Christmas & A Very Happy New Year, from down under 

All the best to you and your goaties for 2013 :cart:

Cheers Shirrelle


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Merry x-mas to you too!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Merry Christmas to you


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Right back to you Shirelle!! Merry Christmas!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you too!!! And a Happy New Year!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all and Happy New Year~!  Be Safe


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey good to see you! Merry Christmas to you as well! :thumb:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!!!!


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

Bah Humbug

Erik_L (goat owner wanna-be) sent this from his iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks Everyone 



Erik_L said:


> Bah Humbug
> 
> Erik_L (goat owner wanna-be) sent this from his iPhone using GoatSpot.


hmmm shouldn't that be baa humbug  lol


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Erik_L said:


> Bah Humbug
> 
> Erik_L (goat owner wanna-be) sent this from his iPhone using GoatSpot.


Well that wasn't very merry


----------

